
Recycling Is in Crisis. Could These Innovations Be the Answer? - rafaelc
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/08/12/world/australia/recycling-plastic-trash.html
======
Causality1
Something the article doesn't address is that recycling plastic has a larger
carbon footprint than making new plastic, though I don't know the numbers for
Reconophalt, especially regarding how Reconophalt compares to normal asphalt.

[https://digitalcommons.bucknell.edu/fac_journ/774/](https://digitalcommons.bucknell.edu/fac_journ/774/)

